# Tears for Zipper this morning



## Marcia

Zipper stumbled trying to get into the bathtub for her morning water from the faucet routine with Missy. I could see she was in pain. She could barely walk. Hubby and I took her to the E vet and the diagnosis of severe arthritis was made. Her days of walking were over. They gave her pain meds and the decision was made to let her go peacefully over the Rainbow Bridge. She was ready. She actually closed her eyes and slipped away without fear or fuss. :neutral:

We are heartbroken - the tears are flowing for us both but we know it was her time. She had a good life with us. We adopted her at 9 years old from the SPCA and she is now almost 16. She had simple pleasures like sleeping on the screened in porch, drinking from the bathtub faucet and sleeping between our heads and purring all night. She was a very, very good girl and we will miss her terribly.

Rest easy my little Zip. 

View attachment 45434


View attachment 45442


----------



## Sylvie'smom

Bless you for knowing it was the right time to release sweet Zipper from her pain - but so painful for you. Rest in peace Zipper!


----------



## Speechie

Oh, Marcia, I am so very sorry, she looks like such a sweet kitty!! 
Rest in peace, sweet Zip, go find Teddy and Mocha at the bridge and give them a kiss. 

Gentle hugs, Marcia, let the tears flow....


----------



## NebraskaCat

Oh no, I didn't see that coming. I'm so sorry Marcia. What a sweet looking cat Zipper was. Cherish all your happy memories.


----------



## cat face

I'm sorry to hear about Zipper, Marcia. I know it's a real sad time for you right now. I wish there was something to say to help ease the grief.. there isn't

I'm sure Missy will miss her drinking buddy too


----------



## gizmothecat

Oh marcia I'm so sorry to hear this  you gave zipper a wonderful happy life. Rest in peace lil zipper. Hugs to you marcia


----------



## Heather72754

There is nothing that can be said to ease your way right now, except the knowledge that you were there for Zipper in her need and you didn't let her suffer. That is the best we can do as compassionate guardians of our furkids. So sorry that Zip is not with you anymore, but she was well loved and had such a happy home for many years that she would not have had otherwise.

RIP well loved orange and white girl - you are playing now and running with no pain at the bridge.


----------



## tezster

Very sorry to hear about Zipper


----------



## CatMonkeys

Marcia, I'm so sorry. I'm sure Zipper felt loved until the very end. *hugs*


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Marcia,
I am so very sorry to hear about Zipper. I know you are going through a very emotional time and we are all here for you. (((((((((((Hugs and lots of comfort)))))))))). I am sure Mocha, Teddy, and Lucy are all up at the Bridge welcoming, comforting, and playing with Zipper, helping her transition to her new life as a healthy cat again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Marcia my heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry. You do amazing things for senior cats which don't have a chance at quality care, a loving home and amazing retirement years. You helped her with a peaceful transition. Run free sweet Zipper!


----------



## Lotu

So sorry to hear about Zipper...sounds like she had a good life w/ you.


----------



## Marcia

NC, we didn't necessarily see it coming either, except when you watch her walk or go up and down stairs. Movement is painful for her but she was a good Soldier and never complained. She stumbled and that just threw her joints all out of whack. She was unable to move more than a couple steps and it was painful. You can see the look of pain in their pleading eyes - dilated, no purring when being held, etc. We knew before we even left the house that she might not come home. 


We've always worried about the stairs, she fell and broke her breastbone two years ago by doing that. We just never thought the bathtub height might be her undoing. We tried to think of work arounds, but there are too many dangers here for a cat that fragile and I will NOT confine her to a small room forever on drugs for pain. 

If I was out for the day and she stumbled off an ottoman or other low everyday thing and suffered, I'd have been heartbroken. What if she hurt herself on the porch in this bitter cold and froze to death? No, this was the right time, as sad as it is. Her passing was very peaceful. She closed her eyes and just went to sleep. The vet said she'd never had a cat actually close their eyes before and she felt Zipper knew she had had enough. This is a very difficult day - I broke a tooth yesterday so had an emergency dental visit (temp crown) right after her death. Painful in many ways this morning....

It was an honor to be her mom and dad. We are grateful to have known such a great cat - so loving and sweet. I'm happy she knew love after a 2 month shelter stint.


----------



## zuma

I'm so sorry about zipper. RIP sweet kitty


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cat owner again

RIP Zipper. So sorry for your loss and relieved that Zipper didn't suffer for long.


----------



## Marcia

Thank you all for the kind words. It's nice to know people care about the things you love so much.


----------



## marie5890

Marcia, I am so sorry.

What a great gift of love you gave Zipper by not asking her to suffer in such pain.
May have peace in your grief.


----------



## Tiliqua

Oh no - I'm so, so sorry. That is always such a horrible thing to have to go through. Thanks for the pictures of Zipper and for giving her such a wonderful, loving home.


----------



## Marcia

One of my favorite pics of her. I wish it was better quality. She had the most expressive eyes that said "I love you!".

View attachment 45490


----------



## tghsmith

its always a hard thing to do no matter what, so sorry for your loss..


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia I know you got my email...
Just another HUGE HUG for you...
Zipper had a wonderful life with you.
Sharing tears:'( with you...
Sharon


----------



## Arianwen

Very sorry for your loss - bless you for the love you have her.


----------



## bobbycos

Zip was blessed to have you and your husband there for her

my condolences to the both of you for your loss


----------



## emilyatl

I'm so sorry to hear about Zipper. I know there's little anyone can say or do to make you feel better, but we've all been there. It's a tough decision to make, but one you make because of the love you have for your furkids. 16 is a great live for a kitty. Hugs to you and your other furkids during this difficult time.


----------



## Yuki'sMum

Marcia I'm so sorry (((((hugs))))) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Weeping for you Marcia. I am so sorry about Zipper.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Oh Marcia, I am so sorry to hear about Zipper!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

Oh Marcia, I am so sorry for the loss of your adorable Zipper...  The fact that she slipped away without a fuss shows that she was ready and knew it was her time. She was such a beauty and got to live such a long, happy life with you!

When we had to take my 17 year old cat, Sheba, to the e-vet on New Years a few years ago, we knew it was her time... she usually hated the vet but was unusually calm, and the vet said she hardly had to put the shot in and she was gone...


----------



## wallycat

*SOB*
I am so sorry for your loss. I hope your other felines adjust as I hope the same for your hubby and you.
It is always so sad, even when we know it is the right thing.
Virtual hugs.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady

I'm so, so sorry for your loss, Marcia. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia

Thank you all for the very kind words, PMs, emails and thoughts. The night without her was tough for both of us. Zip always slept between our heads and shoulders and would purr all night long. It was always so soothing and reassuring - like knowing all was well in our little corner of the world.....if only the rest of the world enjoyed the peace of a Zipper. We really are at peace about her passing, but the physical loss of her presence is hard at times.


----------



## Speechie

Topping off the hugs for you today, it is so hard to say goodbye, even if it was the right time, the pain still comes


----------



## BigDaveyL

Very sorry for your loss, Marcia. It must be painful when you have to let them cross over the Rainbow Bridge.

You give wonderful home and awesome care to senior cats, who are often forgotten. Zipper had 7 good years of purrs with you and your family.


----------



## dt8thd

I'm so very sorry, Marcia!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I know exactly how you feel Marcia! Nights are always the hardest....but know that Zipper will sneak in during the night and her spirit will sleep with you. I have felt Mocha on my bed sleeping with me several times...I've felt her head under my hand and her little love bite to wake me upo on two occasions. Zipper loves you dearly and as soon as she figures out she can love you while you sleep, she will be there. And, during the day, she is now running around having fun with all our kitties:luv:cat3!


----------



## howsefrau32

I'm so sorry Marcia. I know how heartbroken you are, but thank you so much for not putting her through the agony of drawing things out, like many of us (me) have been known to do. I just hope that when my pets get to this age, that I will be able to be strong enough to do that. You are just an awesome person, what you do for these beautiful creatures. Your love that you show them and care that you give them, it is so heartwarming to me to know there are such people like you out there. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Marcia

The doctor was very honest and frank with us. The only way to keep her alive is drugged and in a small corner because she could not walk without pain. The decision was easy in spite of the information. Today is easier, tomorrow more so. She was old and quite honestly it was not unexpected - it was just a surprise to us at to WHAT it would be to finally call her Home. She was ready, we not so much, but we did right by her and I am thankful for that. I can sleep knowing we did our best for her.


----------



## 0ozma

RIP Zipper!

Sorry, Marcia


----------



## SunnyValentine

my heart is breaking for you (((hugs))) how are you feeling?


----------



## Marcia

We are fine. We miss her most at those times she is most on our minds, of course. In the middle of the night last night I woke and felt for her - then immediately the tears start, the sniffling starts and hubby wakes and we both mourn and remember. Someone that is that part of your life is hard to not miss. Yesterday I found myself looking out onto the snow covered screened porch looking for her in her nice warm bed. No Zip. She was such a fixture out there in all weather. 

It's ok, life is good here with our new foster failure keeping us entertained and company. I won't say that Coco is a replacement, but it is sweet to have a little diversion from our thoughts with her here. Her first night out of the safe room she slept by my side all night, never leaving. I could get really used to this little girl here. I am going to officially adopt her this week.


----------



## Lovemychanel

Marcia-

I have been away for a while and popped in today to find this...my heart goes out to you and your family...Zipper is playing my my furbaby Link and all the others hugs to you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiepie

I'm so so so so sorry! You gave her a good life and you should be happy about it!


----------



## Marcia

Thank you! Yes, Zipper's passing weighs very heavy on my heart especially in the middle of the night. I wake up expecting to hear that snore/purr and it's just not there. Sometimes I just cry silent tears for the loss our Zippie Poo Poo, but we know she is now free from pain and she can run and play and be perfect again. I had to bring Coco in to emergency this AM and walked by the room where Zipper passed and said a silent prayer for her. We loved her very much - enough to let her go and not suffer any longer. I hope I have the grace and wisdom to be able to do this with all our cats when the time comes. It does give you peace when you know you did right by them.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

((((Hugs)))) Marcia....you are a LOT stronger than me! I can only imagine the strength to walk into the vet office where your baby passed and by the room. You are not alone in the silent (and not so silent) tears falling for all our beloved pets who've passed this winter.


----------



## NOLAKitties

Oh... I'm so sorry to hear about Zipper. Big Hugs for you and family.


----------



## PangurBan

Goodbye beautiful Zipper. :'(


----------



## spirite

Oh no. I haven't been here in some time and just saw this. I'm so sorry Marcia.


----------



## MowMow

I just saw this. I'm so sorry for your pain, but I'm glad for Miss Zipper that she's now out of pain.


----------



## tonyd4life

I had to do the same with my 15 year old girl at 1am this morning. She has been slowly declining and last night could only take a few steps at a time and was crying in pain and distress at @ 11pm. Seeing your story really helped me to know it was the right thing to do for my Cloee. Hope the passage of time has made things somewhat better for you and your husband.


----------



## marie5890

tonyd4life said:


> I had to do the same with my 15 year old girl at 1am this morning. She has been slowly declining and last night could only take a few steps at a time and was crying in pain and distress at @ 11pm. Seeing your story really helped me to know it was the right thing to do for my Cloee. Hope the passage of time has made things somewhat better for you and your husband.


((((TONY)))))

So sorry to hear about Cloee. But grateful you were able to do the right thing for her....

RIP Sweet Cloee, and hugs to you in this time of grief...


----------



## Stef

So sorry to hear that...
It does hurt so much when our babies pass...
When we got our kitten and got him vaccinated, it was the same room where aussie passed.....
And when he had a bad reaction to that shot, we were in the same room again...
It was very hard....
Just wanted to let you know that you are not alone....


----------

